# what is a terrorist



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Given that a "terrorist" can technically be a description of anyone who causes "terror" in any way shape or form, it is my opinion that the word is too generalized to be acceptable as a description for who a war is against (there is no specifically identifiable target, the target can continue shifting and growing). However, I would say to most people it means mostly foreign people who are ideologically programmed to seek the destruction of our country. What does everyone think?


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone who poses a mass threat to any people anywhere.

Obama


----------



## az82ce (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.billayers.org/index.php
William Ayers and the Black Panthers, etc are not foreigners


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

My definition of a 'Terrorist' is anyone crazy enough to think that killing or maiming of 'Innocent' civilians is a justifiable way to bring attention to their beliefs/cause.
-------------------

Now, the definition of 'Innocent' is much more murky...
-------------------

'Terrorist' definition would not cover acts like most school shootings, work place shootings, or personal grudge type situations.

That's just plain, simple crazy people settling personal grudges with murder since it wasn't done to publicize any particular religious/political or activist cause.
----------------------------

And I agree, the word 'Terrorist' and it's derivatives have been used for some many situations where it doesn't apply that it's quickly loosing it's meaning. 

Much like the 'War On Drugs' has lost it's meaning when they are arresting 15 year old girls for carrying 'Mydol' to school that's a 'Drug Free Zone' and arresting 14 year olds for lending 'Tyolnol' to a classmate that banged his knee during gym class...

'Terrorist' has lost all meaning when a 7 year old 1st grader is taken away in handcuffs and expelled, and charged with 'Terroristic Threatening' when it threatens to bonk another kid over the head in a school yard argument over a toy truck...
No mention of killing anyone, and the kid didn't actually do it, but I think a 'Time Out' or a call to parents for a swat on the butt would have been the appropriate response, 

Not a half dozen SWAT members, an arrest, criminal record, and expulsion over two first graders wanting to play with the same toy...
Who over reacted in this situation?... 

The world is full of extremists and nuts,
And more of them seem to be taking positions of authority every day...
People with a complete lack of common sense!


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

+1000!
Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Denny said:


> Anyone who poses a mass threat to any people anywhere.
> 
> Obama


I just changed your "Lemon Chiffon" color to 'Blue' so people could see your remark.
I was going to comment on your choice of "Lemon Chiffon" for a color and what that says about you as a person, but I'm going to leave that one alone... 

So, do you really think Obama is a terrorist?
If so, that makes you the 'Extremest', not him...
He's working well within the framework of the American political system, and every tiny part of his life is being magnified and scrutinized in detail...

Would your life stand such scrutiny with the extremists interpreting and spinning everything?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

carnut1100 said:


> +1000!
> Couldn't have put it better myself.


Aussies and Kiwis are rational, sensible people from my interactions with them.

They seem to have respect for their neighbors, fulfill their commitments and keep their noses out of places they don't belong, but don't take any crap from anyone either.

Doesn't surprise me we would see eye to eye on stuff like this...


----------



## ceilinghobo (Oct 16, 2008)

So does anyone know at what point terrorism itself might be completely gone and the war on terror can come to an end?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

ceilinghobo said:


> So does anyone know at what point terrorism itself might be completely gone and the war on terror can come to an end?


It will never 'Come To An End'...

The is simply too much money in it.
Keeping you scared stupid keeps you consuming like crazy, and the people making all those consumable goods want to keep you buying their products.

If we all started trying to live sustainably, quit buying junk food and tabloid magazines, 
Gas guzzlers and video games,
and started thinking about what our actions are having on the planet, then they would be out of business.

Anyway, learn to use what you have to it's fullest,
Learn to use what you have, instead of wanting what the other guy has, and a bunch of this will correct it's self...


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> I just changed your "Lemon Chiffon" color to 'Blue' so people could see your remark.
> I was going to comment on your choice of "Lemon Chiffon" for a color and what that says about you as a person, but I'm going to leave that one alone...
> 
> So, do you really think Obama is a terrorist?
> ...


I was hoping someone would catch that! I have a really dry, sarcatic sense of humor. What it says about me as a person? Damn, he's a funny mo-fo. LOL

I don't like him or support him or his views, but if I honestly knew he was a terrorist, he wouldn't be alive right now, as with anyone for that matter.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

So the war on terror is an endless war? Isn't there any law against creating endless wars / endless bills you have to pay?


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

nine said:


> So the war on terror is an endless war? Isn't there any law against creating endless wars / endless bills you have to pay?


Think about what "war" was declared on. Not a nation, rather a state of being. How does that end? We have a war on drugs, war against AIDS, etc.


----------



## EGoldstein (Oct 17, 2008)

AIDS is a definable entity. Drugs are a definable entity although the word drugs can change meaning as terrorism can. Terrorists are a redefinable entity combined with accepted redefinition of the term war this is a largely variable target.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

Shouldn't Gangs in the USA be considered terrorist? They spread terror right!


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

One who incites terror for political gain. 

Although with today's definition we are all domestic terrorists.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

An individual or group who targets random civilians with physical violence specifically to make an ideological (generally political or religious) point.

Sadly, since 9/11 the word "terrorist" has become increasingly cheapened as a broad brush for anyone who uses violence or has an agenda which the speaker finds inconvenient or repulsive. Kind of like McCarthy's "communists," it's lost all meaning and is now just a psychological trigger word at which we all obediently jump.


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

Freedom said:


> Shouldn't Gangs in the USA be considered terrorist? They spread terror right!


No. It has to be for political reasons, or, in the very least religious.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

As any one noticed that first 14 posts were by members that started in Oct 08?

What is that, one in a million chance!


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Rooster1984 said:


> No. It has to be for *political reasons*, or, in the very least *religious*.


Both are ideological, which is what the classic definition of terrorism states the users of terror hope to bring attention to, their ideological cause.

Just sayin'...


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Tweto said:


> As any one noticed that first 14 posts were by members that started in Oct 08?
> 
> What is that, one in a million chance!


I would think the probability is much lower than that given the first 14 posts were also posted in 2008, no?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

The term is broad and vague for good reason, trick or treators could be charged with extortion but no one ever checks under their costumes for toilet paper or eggs.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> I would think the probability is much lower than that given the first 14 posts were also posted in 2008, no?


Ya, you're right. I didn't look at the post date.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

it means anyone that Big Bro doesn't like. Those who voted to pass the Patriot Act need to be strung up as tyrants. Ditto anyone insisting upon us not using ethnic profiling at the airports and street policing. Of COURSE we should be "pre-judging Arabs and Muslims. THAT'S who attacked us, so why are we waging war against little old white grandmas at our airports, hmm?


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

besign said:


> it means anyone that Big Bro doesn't like. Those who voted to pass the Patriot Act need to be strung up as tyrants. Ditto anyone insisting upon us not using ethnic profiling at the airports and street policing. Of COURSE we should be "pre-judging Arabs and Muslims. THAT'S who attacked us, so why are we waging war against little old white grandmas at our airports, hmm?


Its the by product of living in a police state. The police have MRAPS and fully automatic weapons, essentially serving as a military on united states soil. They are geared up all the time and when someones grandmother gets murdered by accident the police officers get paid vacation, instead of being reprimanded thus continuing the cycle of further police brutality. Same with the TSA, how many terrorist did they catch last year? How many childrens parents filed inappropriate touching charges last year?


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

yes, and they are allowed to own guns, vote and drive vehicles, too.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

JeepHammer pretty much nailed it, IMO. "Terrorism" is today's means by which government can increase control at the expense of our liberty and a means by which a select few companies can increase their wealth. It's about power and money. It always is.

But I think things are changing. There is lots of fodder to push the "global war on terror" meme but it's not happening. Instead of reporting on IS(IS|IL) and the atrocities committed, our media has largely ignored it. Curious.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*A terrorist is*

A terrorist is an individual who uses terror to achieve his/her interpretation of laws or religion on others with an arterial motive behind, total control no matter the consequences, terror by the way, is the only method that can be used to eliminate this individuals, they do not fall into any category or laws like a military code of conduct or rules of engagement.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

nightwing said:


>


hey I put up a picture of lois lerner and I can't see it what a drag


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The evolving definition of a terrorist is anyone who a government feels is a threat to their continued thirst for power over the masses.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the media in America have steered clear of being too hard on ISIS because they are biased toward the Arab/Palestinian/Muslim viewpoint. It doesn't matter that those animals (sorry, I apologize to all you 4 legged critters out there) would kill every American journalist with a great amount of glee...only after raping each and every female one of course.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

That's Bull, northstarprepper. Those people are trying to get media to acknowledge how they are forced to live in one large concentration camp. They're being intentionally starved. I'm ashamed of the way American federal government is controlled by the Israelis. Americans don't know it but increasingly more White European nations are sick of American government influence. They're sick of our bases in their nations. They blame us for the United Nations influence that's forcing those Mudslims into their nations to rape their women and destroy their culture. Get that. They blame America for the UN. I don't think they're totally wrong.

The Palestinians in Gaza aren't Hamas. Hamas gained power by violent overthrow and in it's beginnings was founded by Israel to intentionally destabilize the region.

And it's not just the rest of the world. Americans here at home are sick of American policy towards _us_ aren't we? Many of us here (most?) agree that one day the American federal government will strive to treat us as if we're in camps. Illegals already have greater rights than we do don't they?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

ceilinghobo said:


> So does anyone know at what point terrorism itself might be completely gone and the war on terror can come to an end?


Once the last Muslim is dead the war on terror will be over.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

So it's your opinion that the American government bought 1.2 billion bullets to target Mudslim terrorists. Isn't it time for another Doomsday prediction?


----------

